# Kinder Gravel Bike



## MartinK456 (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meinen Sohn (152cm, 70cm Schritt) und verzweifel etwas an dem momentanen knappen Angebot.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Bikes gefunden:
s'cool lixe: https://www.scool.de/itm/scool-lixe-gravel-26-31cm-8290-black-white-matt/

Academy Grade 6: https://academy-bikes.de/bike/academy-26-grade-6-rot/

Hat jemand Erfahrungen und eine Meinung zu den Rädern. 
Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind im Moment nicht zu bekommen (auch nicht auf Kleinanzeigen) und komplett selbst-schrauben traue ich mir nicht zu.

Vielen Dank,
Martin


----------



## Ivenl (4. Mai 2021)

Die Frage ist halt, was du willst, die beiden Räder sind ja sehr unterschiedlich. Als gravel taugen die halt beide nichts. Wenn du bereit bist ~700€ auszugeben würde ich nach nem Canyon roadlite suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (4. Mai 2021)

MartinK456 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meinen Sohn (152cm, 70cm Schritt) und verzweifel etwas an dem momentanen knappen Angebot.
> 
> ...


Das scool hat eine völlig verkorkste Geometrie, die überhaupt nicht auf den Rennlenker ausgelegt ist. Der Rahmen ist viel zu lang.

t.


----------



## MartinK456 (4. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.
Das Roadlite scheint mir noch etwas groß. Dann schau ich vielleicht doch Mal Richtung MTB Style, da so was wie das Academy"uncool" ist.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

MartinK456 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Das Roadlite scheint mir noch etwas groß. Dann schau ich vielleicht doch Mal Richtung MTB Style, da so was wie das Academy"uncool" ist.


Meine Frau ist 1,50 und fährt das ohne Probleme, wenn du willst mache ich dir ein Foto neben nem 26' vpace.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (5. Mai 2021)

Hast Du hier schon mal durchgeschaut?






						Gravelbike für 7 Jährigen
					

Hallo zusammen,  so langsam machen wir uns auf die Suche nach einem neuen Rad für meinen großen. Inzwischen hatte er bereits drei Räder. Angefangen hat es mit einem Supurb BO12, dann ein Canyon Offspring 16 und aktuell ein selbst aufgebautes Orbea MX 20. Inzwischen hat sich herauskristallisiert...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Da sind einige Modelle genannt, auch wenn in dem Thread für ein kleineres Kind gesucht wurde.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

Das suchwort gravel ist einfach falsch, unter cyclocross findet man viel. Ich bin im Verein kann gerne mal fragen was die Kids alle so fahren. ( Wahrscheinlich viel Stevens, weil unser Sponsor das vertreibt)


----------



## MartinK456 (5. Mai 2021)

An die 2xs Damen-Rahmen hatte ich beim Roadlite nicht gedacht. Leider liegt das aktuelle Model aber auch schon bei 900EUR und in eKA finde ich nichts in der Nähe.

Ich schaue mal weiter in den Threads was noch Möglichkeiten sind, die man im Moment auch kaufen kann.
Gebraucht ist aktuell ja fast so teuer wie neu, wenn mal was da ist.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Minfeld finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

